# Backgammon in Hong Kong



## billybob (May 14, 2009)

The Hong Kong Backgammon Club continues at our new location this coming Monday, September 21st, 7:00 at Grappas, Basement level, Jardine House, Connaught Road, Central. Due to the success of our recruiting efforts we expect next Monday to be one of our most well-attended events yet.

We are a non-profit organization, and we welcome players of all skill levels. And if you are a first-timer, don't worry, we will get you started. Usually we have between 10-15 ladies and gentlemen attend.

As usual, we will be holding an optional tournament with a cash prize with an entry fee of $50 all of which is paid out in prizes.

There are no other costs to attend although we do request that you generously patronize our host, Grappas.

For more information on the club, please contact me by private message. We have a regular events notification list, and upon request, we can include you on that list. You can find other links to us by searching Hong Kong Backgammon.

Best Regards,
BillyBob


----------

